# Singapore and Bali



## Dave&Linda (Jan 21, 2008)

For our anniversary in May we are going to Singapore for a few days then on to Bali for a week staying in Nusa Dua. Anybody have any tips on things to do and where to go in both? Thanks, Dave


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 21, 2008)

Do a Tug search for a previous post on this subject. The night zoo was one suggestion.......DH is leaving for Singapore on Saturday, so I'll have more info when he returns. One of his associates over there has said he wants to take him to Chinatown. I'll see if I can find an article DSis sent (I think NY Times). I wrote to a Singapore office in NYC and they sent some info. I'll try to find the name etc.

http://www.hemispheresmagazine.com/3pd/three/2001/singapore.htm Note 2001 date........


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 21, 2008)

NY Times article "36 Hours Singapore"  
was published Dec.23, 2007.  http://travel.nytimes.com/2007/12/23/travel/23hours.html                                    Headings include
1. Orchidarium                          
2. Beer Therapy
3. Sidewalk Chefs
4. The Hills
5. Wild Side
6. Arresting Art
7. Cooking, Lah?
8. Extreme Shopping
9. Dining With Art
10. Ethnic Canteen
11. Coffee and Kabbalah
12. Spa Island


----------



## Jestjoan (Jan 21, 2008)

*Singapore Tourism Board (FREE info)*

sent booklet "Your Essential Guide to Singapore" as well as pamphlets on Chinatown, Little India, and Singapore River Trail and an official map. I'm sure I found it online but their address is 1156 Avenue of the Americas Suite 702 NY, NY 100036.

HTH


----------



## jimbosee (Jan 22, 2008)

*Singapore&Bali*

Hi Dave and Linda,
                          When in Singapore,shopping in Orchid Road,Little India,Chinatown.Spend a day on Sentosa Island,and stay the evening for the Dancing Water Fountain,light sound and laser show,wonderful.Visit the Orchid Gardens and the bird Park.What dates will you be in Bali in May and where are you staying ,we live in  Melbourne,Australia,for 5 months and Bali for 7 months of the year and we arrive back into Bali on the 17th April 2008.When in Bali ,you can ring us on 0361 46 23 36,forget the Australian flag in front of the number,that comes up automatically,we could take you out for the day.All the best.Jim Seedsman 

jimbosee@hotmail.com


----------



## Dave&Linda (Jan 23, 2008)

Jestjoan & Jim: Thanks so much for the information and Jim, you've got a deal. BTW, we live just outside of Washington, DC so this is going to be one very long trip. Back in my military days I spent a fair amount of time in Asia but my wife Linda has never been there so we're really looking forward to the trip. Again, thanks much to both of you. Dave


----------



## PLL (Mar 27, 2008)

Do try the local food - a good way to sample is to go to the food court in any big mall.  They usually have very good and cheap eats.  All the locals eat there.  There are specialized hawker centers for good eats too but no air-conditioning like at the mall.  We stayed at the Dynasty hotel in Orchard Rd a few yrs ago and loved eating at the food court in Lucky Plaza 2 doors down.  They have two food courts in the basement. Even CK Tang, the department store next door had a mini food court.  The Nonya bakery was excellent.

Try foot reflexlogy - it's quite the rage there.  It could be painful but you have have them go easy and did I feel good after that - could have walked for miles.

Definitely go to Little India and Chinatown (night market too) for some local flavors and sights.  Try taking the MRT - very clean and efficient.  If in Little India, check out Mustafa (department store).  The top floor has eye popping gold jewlery.  The escalators going up are difficult to find and they only accessible at certain section of the building.  If interested, you may have to ask for directions.  

On my next trip there, I will have a Singapore Sling at the Raffles Hotel.

Where will you be staying in Singapore?


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 27, 2008)

On the basis that you may never go back try and pack as much into your few days as possible. Shopping is cheaper in Bali tahn Singapore. Booze is expensive, food can be very cheap. The MRT is a great way to get around, very efficient and cheap.
My recomendation would be to visit the Night Zoo - here you will see animals you wont see at home and in an environment you wont see at home. YOu wont have time to do everything but you will get a great appreciation. See the live show first then do both trains. Once you have done that most of your night will be taken up. I would also recommend an organised tour - saves all the hassle. Your hotel will have a tour desk.
Another night trip would be the bum boat trip - have a meal down at the river, go for a boat trip up and back the river, a tour through the selangor pewter factory finishing up at Raffles Hotel for a Singapore Sling.
Both these trips can start and finish at your hotel.
A day on Sentosa Island is worthwhile as is the Singapore Airlines bus tour of the city.
If you Google Singapore Tourist board you will find many other things to do as well. If you want to go shopping Orchard Road is a shoppers mecca as are some of the night markets.
YOu will have a ball.


----------

